# closure of leakage from paracentesis site



## codinginER (Jan 15, 2018)

Looking for the ICD10 PCS and CPT code for this procedure.
Thinking T8189XA would be the dx code here per other previous post.
Any ideas?
Thank you!

DG


----------



## kak6 (Mar 6, 2018)

I would look at T81.31 and use 12001 if sutured or glued (depending on documentation of closure)


----------

